
Confessions of a Digital Dinosaur: Esports Is the Next Great Traditional Sport - yarapavan
https://kc-roi.com/blog/confessions-of-a-digital-dinosaur-esports-is-the-next-great-traditional-sport
======
yarapavan
See Ben Clarson's post introducing the topic -
[http://awealthofcommonsense.com/2018/07/something-i-
changed-...](http://awealthofcommonsense.com/2018/07/something-i-changed-my-
mind-about-recently/)

Highlights from the article:

\- More people in the 18-25 years old age group regularly watch and play
esports than any other traditional sport.

\- A small town in Poland hosted an event this year that was watched live by
people from 180 different countries. The audience was 3x as large as it was
for the most recent MLB World Series. More people attended this event in
person than the last 3 Super Bowls combined.

\- The esports audience in Asia is 4x larger than it is in the U.S., so this
is truly a global phenomenon.

\- One event in a tournament called the League of Legends was viewed by 80
million fans.

\- Twitch is one of the streaming services that allows people to view these
events. The service already has a bigger audience than CNN or MSNBC. They get
more than 15 million daily unique viewers. They’re owned by Amazon (because of
course, Bezos was on top of this trend before anyone else).

\- The video gaming audience is 5x the size of Netflix subscribers.

\- There’s a league called Overwatch which has teams owned by people who
already own a professional sports team. This list includes Robert Kraft (New
England Patriots), Jeff Wilpon (New York Mets), Stan Kroenke (LA Rams and
Denver Nuggets) and Dave Scott (Philadelphia Flyers). The teams cost them $20
million a piece.

